# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Raw data to Custom data in to Stacked Bar chart (Combined Y-axis | workbook attached)

## xkillerbabax

I'll describe the problem a little bit: So, I have a raw data source where all the users and people, who work on that sheet enter and like modify the data.
What I have been assigned with is that:

There are a few sheets which are named by the companies [which is a column in the data].Each of these sheets are formatted in a certain way where the first column is kind of merged [see the image/workbook for more reference, if you don't get it, ping me]My superior has requested a stacked bar chart where the products on the Y-Axis are clustered into the categories they fall into according to the various tiers. So, like T1 can have C1, C2 type and all T1 should appear first. [Again descriptive in the workbook]
*The major problem lies whenever someone "adds a row somewhere in between". In that case, all the process has to be done manually, AGAIN & AGAIN like creating the data and making the chart.
I am stuck at the point where I want to automate the fact that whenever someone adds a row it automatically goes into the correct subcategory in the table and merge or whatever but the chart gets updated in the same fashion.*

Any help? 
Let me know if you have any questions.

----------


## Andy Pope

Try using a pivot table and chart.

When new data is added to raw data you simple need to refresh.
I added a slicer for Company selection, but you could use the field dropdown on the chart

----------


## xkillerbabax

> Try using a pivot table and chart.
> 
> When new data is added to raw data you simple need to refresh.
> I added a slicer for Company selection, but you could use the field dropdown on the chart



That was some lit solution, man! Perfect and thank you so much!

----------

